# Free Beans! (well 99p for the P&P)



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Not 100% I've posted in the right place, but I've just seen this and ordered a sample my self.

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=5403433&_ga=1.131489288.609269767.1453282455

MSE says 300g but the site says 150g, still not bad for 99p!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Their "greens" arnt too badly priced, I wonder what the quality is like .... The only concerning thing is you can order the green beans as beans or course ground ... Err any one tried roasting pre ground green


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cafe hormozi have been linked here before . I would give the greens a miss, they were at best bulk bought commodity quality


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up .... Makes sense though, no company is going to make a loss selling beans, if grey are cheap, chances are we're bought cheap, and thusly rubbish


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rubbish is subjective and your words not mine . Plenty of places offer " value " roasted coffee - beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that . Wasn't a lot of beauty in the cup for me but we all love our own wives don't we . If in doubt perhaps ask the cupping scores for the greens to ascertain their quality before buying.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

yes, maybe rubbish was a harsh term .... what I meant to say is they are not likely to be the best graded beans at that price


----------



## rippolaris (Oct 7, 2015)

Is it just me or do the product reviews on that Hormozi site look a bit fishy?

It only seems to be the blended coffee that has reviews. Somehow the way they're phrased seems a bit...off?

That and exactly the same review published by two people on the same day.

https://hormozi.co.uk/shop/best-blends/royal-blend-best-coffee-bean-blend/

Anyway, suppose you can't complain for a quid though.

Ta for the heads up.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The green prices are not even that good, better deals to be had...


----------



## AndyMac13 (Feb 8, 2016)

Alarm bells always ring when a roaster sells a 100% Arabica blend.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

AndyMac13 said:


> Alarm bells always ring when a roaster sells a 100% Arabica blend.


They do? Why?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> They do? Why?


Coz It should be made with 10 percent love and 10 percent cheap bulky non tasty blurgh ( robusta )









Or the gent in question is Italian ..


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I presume Andy's point is that IF the ONLY thing you can say about your blend is that it's "100% arabica" then that's hardly a hallmark of quality. That's a baseline expectation, and tells you nothing of the origins, character etc of the blend on its own. It hints at a lack of knowledge, on the part of the vendor and/or intended customer.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> I presume Andy's point is that IF the ONLY thing you can say about your blend is that it's "100% arabica" then that's hardly a hallmark of quality. That's a baseline expectation, and tells you nothing of the origins, character etc of the blend on its own. It hints at a lack of knowledge, on the part of the vendor and/or intended customer.


Ah ok that makes more sense


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

AndyMac13 said:


> Alarm bells always ring when a roaster sells a 100% Arabica blend.


50% Australian SkyBerry 50% Daterra yellow Bourbon = 100% Arabica Blend

What's the problem, I often blend 2 or 3 fine speciality grade Arabica coffees together after roasting.

Did you have visions of this?...oh and I luv how those beans are packed into airy burlap sacks for that 1 week road transport in hot dusty africa, then a 4 weeks sea voyage in a damp container on a ship and finally a trip from the docks to wherever Kenco Village is, to finally be ground and packed into the lovely jar.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> 50% Australian SkyBerry 50% Daterra yellow Bourbon = 100% Arabica Blend
> 
> What's the problem, I often blend 2 or 3 fine speciality grade Arabica coffees together after roasting.


See few posts above, if all you can say it's 100% arabica, it's probably not great quality.

On the other hand, it annoys me when roasters provide exact altitude, such as 1234m asl. As if the farm has no terrain variation.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

PPapa said:


> See few posts above, if all you can say it's 100% arabica, it's probably not great quality.
> 
> On the other hand, it annoys me when roasters provide exact altitude, such as 1234m asl. As if the farm has no terrain variation.


Yeah the posts were made while i was making mine. I find it funny when they start naming the farmer, his wife and kids with photos...or give the farm and coffee a really fancy sounding name. In all honesty I can say hand on heart, I don't care, it's the coffee I care about, not the back story. Unless such a story is relevant to quality and processing.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Curiosity got the better of me and I ordered the offer

They were listed as medium roasted but are beyond medium for my tastes

Not terrible but not for me


----------

